# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  Irkey 4.3.5 added HTC DELUXE_J / M7_WLJ / Valente_wx >> for Imei Repair - Cid - S Off

## mohamed73

*HTC* *DELUXE_J (**J Butterfly)Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*    *HTC* *M7_WLJ (**J ONE)Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*     Other Resellers Will have Soon... Make Order to your Nearest GPGIndustries Reseller !!   *HTC* *Valente_wx (**VALENTE)Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag**Bug Fix:**Htc K2 (ONE SV)Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*  *Htc K2 (ONE SV)Change IMEI, Change CID, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Relock, Reset Tamper Flag*      Previous Update !!  Htc One S (Ville) Imei Repair and Change directly. (phone must be rooted, or is connected in recovery mode.)  Htc One S (Ville) Change CID directly. (phone must be rooted, or is connected in recovery mode.)  Direct rename ROM to install the Hboot.  Unlock,Pattern، Gmail, personal code, with two new methods. HTC ONE 801e (M7): Direct Unlock, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Reset Tamper Flag, Relock   HTC J ONE (DLX_WLJ): Direct Unlock, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Reset Tamper Flag, Relock   HTC One SV 520 (K2_U, K2_UL, K2PLC_LC): SuperCID, S-OFF, Change IMEI, Change CID, Remove Red txt   HTC ONE S (Ville) : Read Unlock Code, CID List   HTC Sensation XL (Runnymade): Change CID, Change IMEI, SuperCID, CID List   Soffbin3 Root   CID List is Complete  "Ville Module: Adding Change imei + bug fixes"  "Tools Module: Adding Quick Format in Diag + bug fixes"  "China Androids: Adding 2 Unlock Methods, Fix Permisions, Check Root"  "Androids : Adding 2 Unlock Methods, Fix Permisions, Zip File Name Fixer(Hboot), Copy Get Rom Info to Clipboard"  "FTP Navigator: Fixing RunTime Error. Disabling External an Rom option temporary."  Showing version and Copy + bug Fixes."  *Buy Online*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Resellers Which have IN STOCK !!  WorldWide *GPGIndustries*  *Pakistan* * Iqbal communication* * Orange Mobiles*   * INDIA* * MOBILECLINIC*  * HongKong* * GSMSERVER*   * Ukraine* * GSMSERVER*   * POLAND* * MULTICOM*  * United Kingdom* * FONEFUNSHOP*  * France* * GSMBOUTIQUE*    *HONDURAS* *DeMPaFi El OɹıƃıBnɐʎ*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

